# Mallorca 2009



## Conny (24. Okt. 2009)

Hallo,

unser Familienurlaub war dieses Jahr in Peguera auf Malle :evil
Diese Insel ist abseits der großen Strand-Touristik wunderschön


----------



## Inken (24. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Mallorca 2009*

_seufz_







Und du hast wirklich nur ein einziges Foto im Urlaub gemacht? 

Aber das eine ist schööön...


----------



## Conny (24. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Mallorca 2009*

  GROSSES SEUFZ 

ich habe so knapp 1000 Bilder gemacht. 10GB ist schon knapp. Mein Mann hält mich kurz 

Und das Pano oben ist aus 7 Bildern zusammengesetzt   

Wie dieses:


----------



## Testpilot (24. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Mallorca 2009*

Klasse Arbeit. 
Wenn Du es nicht verraten hättest wäre es mir nicht umbedingt aufgefallen. 
Ich würde sagen, da liegt Weihnachten mal ein Weitwinkel, Fischauge oder beides unterm Weihnachtsbaum


----------



## Conny (25. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Mallorca 2009*

Hallo Timo,

17 mm sind mir eigentlich genug Weitwinkel. Aber es wird sicher etwas für das Foto-Hobby unter dem Baum liegen  Die Liste ist noch seeehhhrrr lang dream



 
Das könnte meine Bank werden zum "EinmalimJahrsitzen"


----------



## Elfriede (25. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Mallorca 2009*

Hallo Conny,

auch das Haus mit Meerblick, als Ergänzung zu Deiner EinmalimJahrSitzbank, wäre nicht zu verachten.

Schöne Fotos!

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Doris (25. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Mallorca 2009*

Hallo Conny

Da hast du - wie immer - ganz tolle Bilder gemacht. Mir gefällt das zweite am Besten. Da würde ich jetzt auch gerne liegen  und die Seele baumeln lassen


----------



## Inken (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Mallorca 2009*

Hallo Conny!

Hier zu Lande herrscht norddeutsches Novemberwetter: grau in grau, Regen, Wind...  Bei einigen fiel schon der erste Schnee.. :? Hast du nicht noch ein paar Aufnahmen für uns, die uns auf sonnigere Gedanken bringen? 







Ich weiß man, dass du noch welche hast!


----------



## Conny (6. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Mallorca 2009*

Hallo,

 so in etwa 700 Bilder sind noch auf der externen Platte  Inken
Ja, so eine Insel hat einfach was  auch wenn sie nicht Paros heißt  und doch von vielen heimgesucht wird. Es gibt aber trotzdem noch einige Ecken zum Seele baumeln lassen. Und das gefällt mir!

  DAS ist ein Internet-Cafe. Man beachte die Kabel!

  Westküste. Steile Hänge und rauhes Meer.

  Wohin diese Treppe führt weiß ich nicht!


----------



## Inken (6. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Mallorca 2009*

Was für schöne Momentaufnahmen! 

Im Herbst scheinen selbst auf Mallorca die Uhren langsamer zu ticken, _seufz_....

Wenn ich deine Bilder sehe, bin ich sofort urlaubsreif..


----------



## tomtom164 (1. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mallorca 2009*

Hallo,
ich war im Jahr 2008 & 2009 auch mit meiner Familie auf Mallorca und habe jede Menge Bilder von der wunderschönen Insel gemacht.
Ein paar davon habe ich auf meiner Fotocommunity Seite: http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/821200
Könnt sie euch ja mal ansehen

Gruß Tom


----------

